
Show HN: Anyone want to join my Podcast Club? - dannylmathews
https://mailchi.mp/podyssey/tech-podcast-club
======
dannylmathews
Hey!

I'm starting a Podcast Club for people interested in Tech entrepreneurship .

This is the idea: \- Every few weeks, you'll get a great podcast episode to
listen to, handpicked by members of the club. (I going to pick the the first
one, and its going to be on the no-code movement.) \- People in the club will
listen and discuss the episode online within the same week. \- You come away
having learned more about entrepreneurship from the podcasts and from others
going through the entrepreneurial journey.

Click the link if you'd like to signup for the newsletter. I'll send out the
first episode this weekend.

